
Are we wrong to assume fish can't feel pain? - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/oct/30/are-we-wrong-to-assume-fish-cant-feel-pain
======
timonoko
One might remind that most of the fish have lived their lives murdering
millions of smaller fishes. No fish has ever died comfortably of old age in
retirement home. They will all eventually die very painfully when eaten alive.
Fisherman's mallet is surely the easiest way out this existential nightmare.

I have seen lots of seals dying of old age. They just float there in shallow
water and every breath seems to be a coughing agony. One wish there was some
shark the end this misery, but bloody humans have killed all sharks on the
northern Atlantic.

------
vectorEQ
fish have brains. i'd assume that means they also have nerves connected to
that????? who assumed in the first place they can't feel pain? Such a silly
thing.. :s assumptions piled on top of further assumptions made by comparing 2
completely different things. people hardly understand how human brains
function (example: people with brain damage can have parts of their brain take
over from damaged parts. showing that it's not as fixed as we'd like to
beleive, what parts do what. they can say some things about processing speed
and general function only...) so how the hell could one then use that vague
understanding to draw conclusions on something completely different?

gotta love science!

(note: yes, agree with the article, please revisit more of these assumptions -
and be aware that a lot of this 'common sense' nonsense is just that. nonsense
that people assumed a long time ago and pass on generation to generation. ->
on our way to idiocracy <3)

